# SRAM / Campy crankset



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas on how well SRAM Rival would work with a CAmpy crankset ( since I have on on hand).

Maybe if I used a Campy FD?

Or would the Rival FD be fine with Campy Crank???


Issues??


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can only use a SRAM FD (or RD) with SRAM shifters. I don't know about the crank, but it seems like it should be fine.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how well SRAM Rival would work with a CAmpy crankset ( since I have on on hand).
> 
> Maybe if I used a Campy FD?
> 
> ...


A Campy crank will work with a Rival FD and RD ............. no problem!

Some bike companies will use an FSA crank with Shimano, Camp or Sram drivetrain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I used a Campy Chorus crank on a Record Bottom Bracket along with SRAM FD and RD and shifters.

It is flawless.


----------

